# Thoughts on metacam



## Midnight351

Well, we've been on previcox and tramadol for a while with Midnights arthritis. The previcox does virtually nothing as there really isn't a difference between him on it or off it. My regular vet is adamant on keeping him on previcox as it is the supposed safest of the NSAIDs. Anyways, my holistic vet who also does western medicine is willing to switch NSAIDs as the previcox isn't working. He is getting accupuncture which does help and adequan that helps a lot but is on backorder. Anyways, what do you guys think of metacam? I know from experience that some dogs respond differently to different NSAIDs. Some have a marked response to rimadyl and not to deramaxx and vice versa. Midnight is also getting glucosamine chondroitin supplements, hyaluronic acid, msm, fish oil, vit e and Chinese herbs. He is on once weekly adequan and I'd due for a loading dose in July. I have enough for that thank goodness. He also gets tramadol and previcox. If I do switch the previcox, I'll do a week long flush before starting metacam. His bloods were excellent so no liver or kidney compromise. Just really checking to see if anyone has had success with metacam. I'm disappointed that previcox doesn't work, but that doesn't mean all NSAIDs won't work.


----------



## NancyJ

I had it with my female and it really gave her a new lease on life. She was like a puppy again. I liked the liquid form because you could taper down the dost to the least effective dose.


----------



## lzver

I can't comment on the use of metacam in this case, but since you are already giving some natural supplements, have you considered adding Coconut oil as well? It has amazing benefits and my mom started taking it 6 months ago for her arthritis and she has noticed marked improvement. Might be worth giving a try. Our Jake gets 3 1/2 oz a week added to his food and I believe it was a big benefit in helping clear up his allergies and chronic ear infections.


----------



## Shade

My vet uses it for after surgery pain control, never had any issue and the dogs always seemed comfortable after taking it so it was effective. There was no nausea or other side effects I noticed either


----------



## Caitydid255

We started using Metacam when Teddy turned 12, due to arthritis in his hips. Within no time Teddy was his old bouncy self, it was as if he was 6 again. Teddy lived for another 4 years with almost no limitations. We chose to use the liquid because Teddy was a pain in the butt to pill and was notorious for spitting out pills hours later. With the liquid, you can also regulate the amount of medication you give your dog more effectively than you can with the pills.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

my senior girl was on metacam for a couple years, I then switched to the human form meloxicalm, much cheaper, very small dosage..She was on that, plus msm, hylauronic acid, tramadol..She did really well on it, when I missed a dose I could tell..Liver/kidney function was always fine.

Each dog is different, one may be able to tolerate what another may not.


----------



## arycrest

My late seniors ...Ringer, Honey and Kelly were all on Meticam during their senior years and did very well on it.

Sadly, I started Slider on Pred and will have to stop giving it to him (forget for how long but quite a while), before he can start taking Meticam.


----------



## K.Creek

Midnight351 said:


> Well, we've been on previcox and tramadol for a while with Midnights arthritis. The previcox does virtually nothing as there really isn't a difference between him on it or off it. My regular vet is adamant on keeping him on previcox as it is the supposed safest of the NSAIDs. Anyways, my holistic vet who also does western medicine is willing to switch NSAIDs as the previcox isn't working. He is getting accupuncture which does help and adequan that helps a lot but is on backorder. Anyways, what do you guys think of metacam? I know from experience that some dogs respond differently to different NSAIDs. Some have a marked response to rimadyl and not to deramaxx and vice versa. Midnight is also getting glucosamine chondroitin supplements, hyaluronic acid, msm, fish oil, vit e and Chinese herbs. He is on once weekly adequan and I'd due for a loading dose in July. I have enough for that thank goodness. He also gets tramadol and previcox. If I do switch the previcox, I'll do a week long flush before starting metacam. His bloods were excellent so no liver or kidney compromise. Just really checking to see if anyone has had success with metacam. I'm disappointed that previcox doesn't work, but that doesn't mean all NSAIDs won't work.


We use Metacam for our greyhound. She's only 5 but due to poor breeding she has to have the medication along with a supplement. It does wonders for her, the swelling is reduced in her ankles and she actually plays (well as much as any greyhound would  )
I recommend it, good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midnight351

Awesome! Sounds like everyone that has used it seemed to like it! I was figuring dosages and stuff as well and apparently the other vet underdosed the previcox. He has been getting a half of a 227 mg tab and that is 113 mg roughly. For his size, I figured the dosage for midnight is really closer to 131 mg. Dont really know if that will make a difference but it obviously doesn't work. 
Anyways, in my quest of supplements, I did try coconut oil, but after about 4 days, he started vomiting it up after giving it. I stopped and he was fine. Don't know why he couldn't tolerate coconut oil but it was a no go. As to the metacam, my vet also suggested I could try the meloxicam tablets. The dose for Midnight would be 1/2 a 7.5 mg tablet. Since it is a 4 dollar Rx, if it doesn't work we can move on. The liquid is super expensive, but if the tabs work, I think I will switch to the liquid long term for more accurate dosing. His actual dosage I figured is 3.2mg and a half tab is 3.75mg so a little high, but I'm going to watch him super close and we are going to get an NSAID panel after he has been on it for 10 days.


----------



## GatorBytes

Just so you are aware black tarry diarrhea are a side effect as well kidney failure which is acute...so you can do a w/u to see if safe to put on, but you cannot determine how your dog will metabolize, nor if the kidneys are in a weak state, but not so bad as to show on BW...which metacam could be the catalyst that pushes him to ill health.

A senior dog moves slower, lives w/some degree of pain (we all do as we age)...it's normal. You cannot turn a senior into a bouncy puppy with NSAIDS for you. Sorry. I am sure your dog is feeling pretty good with mild pain, just not good enough in your eyes. Let him go at his own pace


----------



## Midnight351

I'm fully aware of the side effects of NSAIDs. That's why I waited this long to start him on them. I also know that I can't turn back time, but his limp is pretty significant without anything. I also know that kidney function has to be 75 percent lost before there is a raise in bun. The last few days have been pretty bad so if I take the risk and there is a benefit I'm going to do it at this point. He can't even walk the complex we live and has gained weight because of it though I've reduced his food intake. I'm going to hope for the best, as I've seen NSAIDs do wonders on many dogs. I also had a shepherd that got the black tarry stools on rimadyl way back when. We immediately took him off it and he was fine. It's just we've come to the point in life where I can't control the pain with supplements and nutraceuticals. We've come to the point when an NSAID is necessassary. If it shortens his overall life span by 6 months then so be it. Quality vs quantity. If it comes to the point of corticosteroid use I will end up doing that, but we aren't there yet. I'm not expecting a puppy as the result, but if it helps with the limp and groaning then it is worth it.


----------



## NancyJ

It is a decision I would make at this point in time if my dog were going through this. Is the holistic vet also doing cold laser? That also seemed to help.


----------



## Midnight351

Thanks jocoyn! It sucks that I have to make these types of decisions, but to allow him to be in pain to protect his liver and kidneys at this point isn't working. I figure if there is a pain med that works, as long as we use it responsibly that's the best we can do. My mother has rheumatoid arthritis and the med she is on does have side effects, but she manages them and is a ton better on the medication than off. I feel that it is the same in our pets, while some pain is a normal aging process, but to allow the limp and pain to continue in the hopes to protect the other organs isn't possible anymore. He has virtually no cartilage in either hip and it is bone on bone. His knees have some arthritic changes as well as his front end. It definitely sucks! I will ask about the cold laser therapy though,at the next visit in 2 weeks. My aunt who does accupuncture had tried cold laser from a colleague and she said it actually aggravated her injury, but it is still something I will look into. Pretty much we are going to try anything short of surgery. Adequan is amazing and he is a different dog after the loading dose. Wish I could maintain a loading dose all the time.


----------



## GatorBytes

Corticosteroid compared with hyaluronic... [J Bone Joint Surg Am. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

I know you mentioned Hyaluronic acid - but have you considered injections? I think it is called legacy (NOT sure), but in comparison to adequan it was good for the immediate but not sustainable long term whereas, adequan not so immediate, but improvement over time...so while waiting for adequan to re-stock....(?)

The link above compares steroids to HA

also this link for alt. herbs - I saw great improvement with 95% standardized extract of turmeric (curcumin)
Top 5 Herbs for Arthritis | Animal Wellness


----------



## Magwart

A friend is using "polyglycan" injections on her dog as an alternative to adequan with good results. It isn't quite the same, but similar. I think it contains hyaluronic acid. Once my supply of adequan vanishes, it is what I will turn to for my senior. It was developed for surgical use but is often apparently used as an injectable. It is something I've just started learning about, due to the adequan shortage. 

Here is the link: http://www.drugs.com/vet/polyglycan.html

Good luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

I used metacam on a greyhound mix we had at a rescue a few years ago with a broken jaw. You'd never believe that dog's jaw was wired shut. Worked fantastically for him, but I feel like it's only reserved for very intense pain- if the other pain killers aren't working, this would be my go to.


----------



## ugavet2012

Magwart said:


> A friend is using "polyglycan" injections on her dog as an alternative to adequan with good results. It isn't quite the same, but similar. I think it contains hyaluronic acid. Once my supply of adequan vanishes, it is what I will turn to for my senior. It was developed for surgical use but is often apparently used as an injectable. It is something I've just started learning about, due to the adequan shortage.
> 
> Here is the link: Polyglycan Veterinary Information from Drugs.com
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We use a generic form of adequan called chondroprotec (it looks like the picture but I know this website is talking about for a wound dressing) Hymed | CHONDROPROTEC | Topical Wound Management Dressing | Hymed Group
Our cost is about $55-60 for a whole 10 mL bottle. Not sure how it compares to brand name as I've never used that. Anyway I don't think it's on back order, we just got some bottles recently.


----------



## Magwart

Ugave2012, thanks for this. I actually talked with my vet about this as one of the options recently. This clinic hasn't tried the "off-label" uses of the adequan-alternatives -- so they're trying to figure out the right one to shift clients like me to. I think they're waiting to see what other clinics do. Knowing that you're having good results of it helps!

Do you know by chance if there's any literature I can point him toward showing chondroprotec works an IM injection just like adequan?


----------



## ugavet2012

Magwart said:


> Ugave2012, thanks for this. I actually talked with my vet about this as one of the options recently. This clinic hasn't tried the "off-label" uses of the adequan-alternatives -- so they're trying to figure out the right one to shift clients like me to. I think they're waiting to see what other clinics do. Knowing that you're having good results of it helps!
> 
> Do you know by chance if there's any literature I can point him toward showing chondroprotec works an IM injection just like adequan?


No and that's because it doesn't exist. Injection is off label use for chondroprotec. No way the vast vast majority of our clients could ever afford adequan, so we take our chances with it. Never had an adverse reaction, use it IM but some use it SQ injection since it does burn going IM route and that seems to work just as well. I've been doing IM on my own dog but I'm going to switch and see if given SQ I notice any difference. There are lots of threads on VIN website about vets who have used adequan vs chondroprotec and they all say they see similar results. You can even find it online, probably with prescription, but for about $55 for a whole bottle. We sell it for about $100.


----------



## Rangers_mom

I just have a small warning about drugs for arthritis. Several years ago I had a senior dog that received painkillers for arthritis. They worked great. Too great. She felt like a young active pup again and began to act like one. She was running around the house and injured herself. So she ended up going from having old age aches and pains to a spinal injury that appeared to cause her a lot of pain until the day she died. Just be careful with these drugs. Dogs don't realize that they aren't 2 even though they feel 2.


----------



## Magwart

ugavet2012 said:


> No and that's because it doesn't exist. Injection is off label use for chondroprotec. No way the vast vast majority of our clients could ever afford adequan, so we take our chances with it. Never had an adverse reaction, use it IM but some use it SQ injection since it does burn going IM route and that seems to work just as well. I've been doing IM on my own dog but I'm going to switch and see if given SQ I notice any difference. There are lots of threads on VIN website about vets who have used adequan vs chondroprotec and they all say they see similar results. You can even find it online, probably with prescription, but for about $55 for a whole bottle. We sell it for about $100.


This is very helpful! Do you think they're close enough that switching from adequan to chonrdroprotec requires a new "loading dose," or can it just slide in to the existing maintenance dose schedule?


----------



## ugavet2012

Magwart said:


> This is very helpful! Do you think they're close enough that switching from adequan to chonrdroprotec requires a new "loading dose," or can it just slide in to the existing maintenance dose schedule?



I don't know honestly. It's supposed to be the same active ingredient and used on same dosing schedule, which varies depending on who you ask, but the Plumbs drug book lists several variations as well. I might be inclined it just slip it in.


----------



## Freestep

GatorBytes said:


> A senior dog moves slower, lives w/some degree of pain (we all do as we age)...it's normal. You cannot turn a senior into a bouncy puppy with NSAIDS for you. Sorry. I am sure your dog is feeling pretty good with mild pain, just not good enough in your eyes. Let him go at his own pace


I don't think there is anything wrong with pain relief; you can't possibly know how the dog feels because he can't tell you. He may be in great pain and just very stoic. I regularly see dogs that are so crippled from arthritis, I can't believe they are walking, and my heart aches for them--when they are no longer able to stand on my grooming table, or they are starting to get grumpy about having parts of their body handled, I recommend their owners go to their vet and talk about pain meds. There is no reason, IMO, to allow an animal to suffer if you can do something about it. 



Midnight351 said:


> Thanks jocoyn! It sucks that I have to make these types of decisions, but to allow him to be in pain to protect his liver and kidneys at this point isn't working.


If the dog is elderly, and his days on Earth are limited, I say make those days count. If he is in pain, his quality of life may increase dramatically with the right pain medication. Yes, there are side effects, and yes, the organs can be affected, but I'd rather have a happy dog that lives for a year and dies of organ failure, than a painful dog for a year and a half that dies slowly of natural causes. To me, quality of life trumps length of life, by far.



Rangers_mom said:


> I just have a small warning about drugs for arthritis. Several years ago I had a senior dog that received painkillers for arthritis. They worked great. Too great. She felt like a young active pup again and began to act like one. She was running around the house and injured herself.


Honestly, I think this is the biggest risk when using pain meds. So there has to be a balance.

Metacam worked wonders for my dog. She had been limping badly due to a bone tumor on her elbow. After one dose of Metacam, she was up and *running*. Her attitude totally changed--she was like a new dog. When you know your dog's days are numbered, give them the best days you can--that's my philosophy.


----------



## shepherdmom

They just switched my 11 year old senior to this last week. He was on Rimadyl and it wasn't really working for him. So far so good. He has been out with us more rather than laying in the hall sleeping all the time. Poor guy. There is not a lot I can do for him anymore but make him comfy in his last years. If the medicine helps great. If not its time to put him down. I will not let my dog suffer! This seems like the best option. 

BTW I have him on coconut oil and Glycoflex 3 as well.


----------

